# Dive Buddy List



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

I am planning on putting together a dive buddy list with contact information and availability. Something to help us quickly fill a boat up with divers and help keep the cost down on fuel. Also if you have a boat let me know of the length, type and how many divers can fit on it. Just send me a pm with the info so I can get started on the list. My boat will be fixed by next week and I plan on getting wet a lot this summer. I have a 21' seacat and can probably fit four divers on it including myself. My days off vary from week to week so I am one that will be going some during the week and on weekends.:thumbup:


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*dive buddy*

I have a 32foot silverton:thumbsup: and can take six or seven with two tanks each ask clay dough about my boat he knows it.293-6291 ask for Jim:thumbup:


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

are you offering to everybody?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Great idea!


----------

